# brand new 8 n motor,,no oil pressure



## dafooge (Jul 29, 2006)

hello to all..

i took the tired 8 n motor to the local machine shop to have it rebuilt. they redid it from top to bottom,and reassembled it. great right? wrong..lol:wontshare :wontshare we get the motor bolted back to the tractor, turn it over without the plugs in it and no reading on the oil pressure gauge,,,i know that all the new bearings have prelube on them,,just thats no biggy,,and of course i cant get ahold of the machine shop ppl ,,so i desided to post for help on what could it be?,,

thanks dafooge


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Are you using a direct reading oil pressure gauge? If not I'd verify your complaint with one.
Harry



PS where in NY you located?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Your cylinders are DRY! put a little (couple of tablespoons) of Marvel Mystry Oil or plain motor oil in each plug hole. The rings sometimes stick when the motor is rebuilt and need oil to "set". 
Once you get the oil in there and soaking for an hour or two, turn the motor by hand for a couple of revolutionsbefore you try to start it.
Try it and see what happens.
I try to do this BEFORE the head goes on, because the valves are in the block and the spark plugs are not centered over the pistons. Good Luck!


----------



## dafooge (Jul 29, 2006)

guys this motor has never but turned over its fresh, is it that the oil pump wasnt primed and there is air in the lines?
by the way before rebuild the oil pressure gages worked,,,whats it gunna take the get the pump primed and oil going thru the motor? i live in canastota near onieda lake harry near marian manor,,,if you like to call me ,,315-751-4553

thanks dave:smoking:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Take out the relief valve (out of the oil pump) and shoot a little 40 or 50 weight oil into the hole. Put the valve back in and you are good to go.


----------



## jimmustangcairo (Sep 6, 2009)

there are 2 probable causes here, 1 is that the oil pump isn't primed, before reinstalling the oil pump gear cover i always fill the gear cavity with white grease ( actually any grease will work) this forces the oil pump to pull oil up through the pickup tube from the oil pan, in order to get the oil pump to pull oil up from the pan, its sometimes necessary to remove the oil pump relief valve cap thats mounted on the front of the block and fill the oil passage fully by using a hose and funnel arrangement. fill it untill the gear oil runs out of the passage way. if this doesnt work you,ll be removing the oil pan again to repair a loose pump pickup tube, the pickup tube were originally brazed to the pump to eliminate any air leaks and keep it securely in place. one way of checking for a loose tube is to remove the oil pump drain plug and see if the pickup will "wiggle" use 80=90 wt gear oil to prime any thing lighter will run out the pump before you,ll get it primed.


----------

